# not sure where to start



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi.  This is my first posting here but I have been lurking for a few months now as I tried to get my head around what is going on.  I am starting out on the long road of unexplained infertility, DH has been 'cleared', having just gotten picked myself up following cancer diagnosis and suergery.  I have not come across anyone on this board who has had similiar experiences but thought that someone might come out of the woodwork.  

My story - 07 diagnosed with cervical cancer and the only way to preserve my fertility was to go private and opt for a trachelectomy and lymph node removal.  NHS didnt fund trachelectomy in my PCT, prefer complete hysterectomy as a just in case - until they have to go through some of this they will never understand that many of us are willing to take the risk.  After much poking and prodding I have been told they cant find any more cancer.  However, I have now the added complication of unexplained infertility and it looks like more poking and prodding for me.  My consultant is referring me to Origin but I was tempted to go private at the Royal until I read the thread on waiting lists!!

I guess I am after some guidance on where I go from here - think I am being referred for IUI.  Also, if I use Origin does that rule me out of NHS funded treatment at a later stage?

Like so many I cant believe I am on this raod when everywhere I look people are pregnant.  There is definately something in the water at work, dropping like flies.

Thank you for listening


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Zen,didnt want to read ure post and run 
i am so sorri to read of ure cancer and now the added stress of 'unexplained' a term so many of us are labeled!
come on over to the northern board part 4 and the ladies will offer u some advice and friendship


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Zen: . Welcome to FF. As Holly says, come over to the Ni girls part 4 thread for some craic and support when you need it. Sorry to hear you've had Cancer and are now unexplained IF. Family/friends getting pg and having babies has been hard for me at times. Where in NI do you live? Some of the boards don't have that long a wait on NHS. Western is the shortest.


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Zen - welcome to FF.  Sorry to hear you've been having such a difficult time.  Like the others say, come over to the NI thread.  Theres lots of great girls posting on there so you'll get plenty of support.

I'm currently having private treatment at the RFC.  We had our names put on both the private and NHS list at the same time so if our private go doesn't work we'll still be on NHS list.  As far as I'm aware treatment at origin does not rule you out of the NHS list and I'd advise you to get your name on it asap.

Look forward to chatting over on the NI thread

Lia x


----------



## zen (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I am looking up the NI thread.


----------

